# I USED THE SEARCH FUNCTION BEFORE MAKING THIS! CCT HELP



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

I used the search function before making this obviously and I did see some things that asked the question i was asking but didnt have the answer that worked. I have tried to download cct 0.9.3 to my mac. I followed all the instructions on the website and I got it to were when i clicked it a, picture of a bunch of cubes stacked on top of each other came up and below it said cct for 10 seconds it stayed up and then went off. If you guys help me this will be my last thread for a while.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2009)

you obviously didn't use the search function. There was a thread made about a week ago on this EXACT TOPIC. There was an issue with the latest update of Java which made the build of CCT not work. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12892
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=195867

The second one has the solution in it.


--edit--
BTW, I searched "cct mac" in the search function, and those were the first two threads...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

RAWR!!!!!
ANGRY STATUE!!!
one more thread in the next day, and I'm jumping off of my roof.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

you said that last time. and i cant figure out what any of that means can someone give me just a simple answer?


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

my last thread forever if you get it to work for me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2009)

THERE IS NOTHING TO FIGURE OUT. DOWNLOAD THE ZIP FILE AND EXTRACT THE JAR FILE FROM IT.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

see i have no idea what that means


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> you said that last time. and i cant figure out what any of that means can someone give me just a simple answer?





masterofthebass said:


> The second one has the solution in it.


Really?
If you can't follow SIMPLE instructions, then I'd honestly like you to leave.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

i suck with computers its not my fault i just wanna download cct!!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> see i have no idea what that means



Then please learn to use a computer before posting on forums. I think that basic computer knowledge should be a pre-requisite for using the internet.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

Why is CCT SOOOO necesarry?
Just use cubetimer.
I have a working version of CCT, but I use cubetimer instead.
GO HERE.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

i know but if i dont have internet i cant use cubetimer


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Why is CCT SOOOO necesarry?
> Just use cubetimer.
> I have a working version of CCT, but I use cubetimer instead.
> GO HERE.



I'm sorry, but I completely disagree.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

JNETCUBE!!!


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 3, 2009)

omg just figure things out yourself for once. People these days never do **** for themselves and expect someone else to do all the work.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> tfkscores said:
> 
> 
> > see i have no idea what that means
> ...


You might be surprised, but a lot of people have no idea what that means, and they use the internet (at least most of the people in my grade).

First you download the file folder. Then use a program to unzip it, which means to uncompress it. The file folder that is downloaded is compressed to save space and you have to unzip a.k.a. uncompress it. I don't know how unzipping works for Macs, you might need a program or something or maybe the Mac itself can unzip it, go figure that out yourself.

Now after you unzip the folder, you can see that one of the files in the folder is a jar executable file, I think it's named CALCubeTimer. You basically double click that file and CCT should work.


----------



## (X) (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree with RCF, this is a cubing forum not a computer or whatever forum, computer "skills" are not somthing you should assume everyone has...


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

lolthread.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 3, 2009)

Haha, wow man, thats funny.
All your threads seem to be very... noobish?

I think that downloading and unzipping files is very simple.
Thats simply farrr too basic.

I disagree, he *should* have knowledge of this.
...and shouldnt post topics in caps, but someone beat me to that. 

EDIT: Wait, what, no internet... hmm that means youre either posting this from elsewhere, or youre a liar. d:


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 3, 2009)

a person who sucks at computers but only has the capabilities to make new threads and annoy everyone including dan haha....And Yea i agree with cubes=life...how the hell are you posting this if you don't have internet?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 3, 2009)

I think he wants a timer he can use when he has no internet, like on the go.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 3, 2009)

He said IF he doesn't have internet at the time. Dial up?

Even if he didn't know how to do those basic unzipping files and stuff, all he had to do was "google it" and answers will hit him in his face. I really hope he knows what google is and doesn't say that he doesn't know how to use it.


----------



## byu (Jul 3, 2009)

If you copy the HTML code into a HTML document, you can use Cubetimer when offline.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

Why not just use CCT? I'm sure you can figure it out, because you have a Mac, which means your computer does the thinking for you. Even better. Come on! I believe in you!


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

byu said:


> If you copy the HTML code into a HTML document, you can use Cubetimer when offline.



You're kidding right? The moron doesn't even know how to unzip a file...


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > If you copy the HTML code into a HTML document, you can use Cubetimer when offline.
> ...



Perfect


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 3, 2009)

Hehe, no need to be calling people morons. Ignorant works just as well. 

How to unzip a folder in mac:
http://forum.oscr.arizona.edu/showthread.php?t=2979


----------



## Edmund (Jul 3, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> i know but if i dont have internet i cant use cubetimer



If you don't have internet then how do you post on the forums?


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

it is a mystery


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> tfkscores said:
> 
> 
> > i know but if i dont have internet i cant use cubetimer
> ...



I see we have another moron (and you aren't the only one. I just thought I would pick on you, as the (stupid) question has already been answered in the thread). Did you not consider the fact that he might be on a dial-up connection, and is thus only connected to the internet for short periods of time? Or perhaps using a laptop, and cannot use the internet anywhere other than at home?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 3, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Hehe, no need to be calling people morons.



Dene doesn't have a problem calling people morons. He changed someone's scorecard to say "moron" at Ohio.

Wait, that was me. Oops.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 3, 2009)

Download file, right-click zipped folder, click extract, follow instructions. I am not sure if it is different for mac though.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

im pretty sure its unzipped because i can zip it. i got it to the point where a bunch of pictures of cubes appear and then they all dissapear like nothing happened.. and yes i dont have internet all the time i use my neighbors lol.


----------



## byu (Jul 3, 2009)

HOW TO UNZIP A FILE - MAC VERSION
Warning: Extremely complicated

To unzip a file, you do this thing called double clicking.

You see that device that's connected to your computer that's probably roundish with one or two buttons? That's called a mouse. If you have a laptop (you know, the portable kind of computer that folds open and closed), then you should have a squarish tracking surface on the device called a trackpad.

If you're using a mouse, you move the mouse, which will move the cursor (probably a little black pointer) across the screen. Move it to the zipped file (the one with a picture of a zipper on it). Then, press the button on the left of your mouse two times in rapid succession.

If you're using a trackpad, you are going to touch your finger on the tracking surface, move it over to the zipped file (the one with a picture of a zipper on it), then press the big button underneath it twice in rapid succession. If you are using a general of Mac laptops created after January 2009, there is no button, so just push down on the tracking surface.

Either way, you should hear two quiet clicks, and suddenly, Unarchiver will open up, and a dialog window will pop up saying "Unzipping File" with a progress bar (a blue bar). When the blue bar gets to the other side of the dialog box, it will close!

Congratulations, you've just learned to unzip on a mac!


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

yea i knew how to do that its already unzipped anyway


----------



## byu (Jul 3, 2009)

So you're having trouble opening the application?


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

ok i have it in the finder and when i click on it with all the settings right im pretty sure a picture of a bunch of cubes comes upp for 10 seconds then goes away. nothing happens what do i do


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 3, 2009)

byu said:


> So you're having trouble opening the application?



YESS!!!!


----------



## byu (Jul 3, 2009)

OK, a few questions.

1. What model computer are you using?
2. When did you get it?

Once I know that, I know how to help you.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 3, 2009)

He won't be able to answer you for a while, as he has been BANNED.


----------



## Skewb (Jul 3, 2009)

i just have one interjection into all this...


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 3, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> He won't be able to answer you for a while, as he has been BANNED.



Haha, was that Dan's doing? 
Thanks if it was. haha.

I assume it was, since dan provided the answer to his thread, and the thread continued for quite a while afterwards.


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, no need to be calling people morons.
> ...



Hahahahaha! I'd like to claim that it was a team effort


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

How mean, Dene!


----------

